# The cities where you have most chance of being robbed (from the Daily Telegraph )



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

they tried to rob me 3 times in budapest. 8/10 of my friends were robbed in budapest(pickpockets and breaking into appartments).


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

HirakataShi said:


> Robbery is usually a violence-free crime.


in Japan... or in the Disney Comic Books, since those thieve brothers (dont remember english name of the gang) dont use guns.

In Latin America, it IS a violent crime, involving a handgun against your head.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

philadweller said:


> My friend Gary was robbed in Kingston, Jamaica the first night he was there. Thieves broke into his room while he was sleeping.
> 
> The only time I was ever robbed happened in Rome. One of the hotel staff broke into the safe and stole 300 bucks from me. Did you not forget about the gypsies? Then the hotel manager had the nerve to call the police on me saying that I was lying.
> 
> Crime can happen anywhere whether it be at a four star hotel or Martha's Vineyard.


Exactly what I'm saying, it's almost a random thing.

As a tourist you'll be an obvious target, so a swedish guy in africa might get robbed cause he attracts atention, as same would happen to a white, blonde, huge American in Italy (both extremely developed countries)


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> in Japan... or in the Disney Comic Books, since those thieve brothers (dont remember english name of the gang) dont use guns.
> 
> In Latin America, it IS a violent crime, involving a handgun against your head.


and it's NOT ONLY in Latin America!


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

In Kingston we were robbed and threatened with knifes and in other Jamaican cities we constantly got harassed by idiots demanding a "present" (they were pesty but other than that seemed to be harmless).

My mother was assaulted in Rio and pushed down a staircase, that one ended with a broken leg. I was threatened with a knife just for the fun of it, nothing stolen though.

In Bangkok they stole my videocam in a food court, I left it alone on the table for a minute while buying some food ... I didn't deserve otherwise, that was beyond stupidity . To me Bangkok still is the safest large city I've ever visited, In Thailand you generally only get into trouble if you act like an utter moron or provoke a fight.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's a funny story.... An Army boody of mine was in Copenhagen Central Station the other day when a 17 yo Romanian ( it turned out later ) stuck his hand down his backpack while he was waiting in line in a kiosk... He turned around and ko'ed the guy... And then along with one of the workers carried him to the Station's Police Station while still almost unconscious :lol:

That'll teach him to mess with a 2m tall guy in fatigues... :doh:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Anymodal said:


> It's a matter of luck in some cases, for example I've been robbed twice in Buenos Aires this year but never in Rio.
> 
> Big Italian cities are a heaven for pickpocketers due to tourism an relative poverty in some of them (small towns are way safer). I guess the same happens with Athens.


Rome is hardly poverty struck.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Here's a funny story.... An Army boody of mine was in Copenhagen Central Station the other day when a 17 yo Romanian ( it turned out later ) stuck his hand down his backpack while he was waiting in line in a kiosk... He turned around and ko'ed the guy... And then along with one of the workers carried him to the Station's Police Station while still almost unconscious :lol:
> 
> That'll teach him to mess with a 2m tall guy in fatigues... :doh:


Great story. The guy deserved it.

Two guys tried to steal my girlfriends handbang in Barcelona a few years ago, and one of them ended up in a lot of pain lying in the middle of the road. They didn't get the handbag I should add.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I expected Nairobi to make the list?.. Kingston as #1 seems right.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Jo'burgh is far more dangerous than Rio or Cape Town! Napoli much higher crime level than Rome. It's a very strange list...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

e888 said:


> The cities where you have most chance of being robbed, from the Daily Telegraph *23/3/03*:


This data is more than 2 years old


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

micro said:


> I've been to St Petersburg and Athens recently without the slightest problem. But I wonder why Amsterdam is not in the list, I almost got robbed there.


I was travelling all around the world and not in the safest places. I was never robbed or pickpocketed anywhere (except from an attempt in a full minibus in Yogyakarta). I was living in Sao Paulo and several times visited Rio, London and New York and not only in the good neighbourhoods. Maybe I was lucky okay. But the only critical situations I got in Sweden and Finland - the oh so safe northern countries and our car was broken in Utrecht, although nothing stolen - the only time we parked it outside of the hotel for ONE night. Also I know only very few people here in Zurich that didn't suffer a burglary or pickpocketing (my flat was once a total mess when I came home) or attacks/witnesses of right-wing extremists or hooligans... 

Safety is relative and not only expressed in numbers!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

This list is pure (pure!) crap. Rome? Cape Town?

Where's New York? Miami?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

New York has a low crime rate for an US city, but Miami - you are absolutly right!


----------



## Stacy K (Dec 9, 2005)

Phew all those places are unapealing anyway!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Good thing São Paulo is not high on that list. Crime has dropped considerably in the past few years. As for Rio..... disgusting.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

philadweller said:


> My friend Gary was robbed in Kingston, Jamaica the first night he was there. Thieves broke into his room while he was sleeping.
> 
> The only time I was ever robbed happened in Rome. One of the hotel staff broke into the safe and stole 300 bucks from me. Did you not forget about the gypsies? Then the hotel manager had the nerve to call the police on me saying that I was lying.
> 
> Crime can happen anywhere whether it be at a four star hotel or Martha's Vineyard.


a guy my dad works with went to Jamacia and hired a couple guys with big knives to guard this hut or whatever because of this. Yes, it happens everywhere--including London, Paris, Tokyo, and NYC.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Manila! That's why I don't ride the bus when I'm in that city!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

mopc said:


> Good thing São Paulo is not high on that list. Crime has dropped considerably in the past few years. As for Rio..... disgusting.


I never was feeling really unsafe in Sampa as for in Rio - the center especially on weekends is very seedy and at night the Copacabana also has a strange atmosphere. I think it's because in Rio rich and poor are extremly close - socially and geographically while Sampa is mainly a middle class city with a lot of millionaires and a lot of poor as well, but the society is more equal and the favelas relatively far away from where you go normally. I think for SP state Campinas and Riberao Preto have a much higher crime rate anyway.


----------



## Rip the Jacker (Aug 24, 2004)

Justme said:


> Two guys tried to steal my girlfriends handbang in Barcelona a few years ago, and one of them ended up in a lot of pain lying in the middle of the road. They didn't get the handbag I should add.


Whew, that was close. Did she kick him in the groin?


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

I really don't understand that list..

I can't believe they didn't put *Lima* instead of Buenos Aires, which is far more safer.

Same for *Johannesburg* instead of Cape Town.

Same for Naples instead of Rome, *Naples* being imo the city in Europe you have the more chance to get robbed or mugged at.

Instead of Athens they should have put *Amsterdam*, I know many people who got robbed there but never heard a such thing happening in Greece.

These 4 in bold letters deserve to be on the list.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

Makes sense to me, all these cities are major tourist destinations unlike some of the other cities mentioned here. The only surprise for me is Buenos Aires, I would have thought Sao Paolo would have more robbin and stealin'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Johannesburg is NO more dangerous than Cape Town...in fact recent crime figures show that crime in Johannesburg has decreased to the level that it is safer in Joburg than CT.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

A ridiculous list. You can't robbed anywhere.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

micro said:


> I've been to St Petersburg and Athens recently without the slightest problem. But I wonder why Amsterdam is not in the list, I almost got robbed there.


So because you almost got robbed there, you're surprised that city isn't on the list? How subjective.. :|


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Elmo said:


> So because you almost got robbed there, you're surprised that city isn't on the list? How subjective.. :|


No, sorry, my writing was just unclear. I'll try it again: Amsterdam is known to be dangerous, so I wonder why it's not on the list. 

And, BTW, I've never been robbed but experienced two attempts, one in Amsterdam and one in Rome.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

^amsterdam isnt dangerous! i doubt whether any european city should be on that list, but if so then certainly not amsterdam.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

ive been robbed once and experienced 2 unsuccessful attempts at robbery here in nottingham, which is far more dangerous than amsterdam, but still nowhere near top 10.


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

> Big Italian cities are a heaven for pickpocketers due to tourism *an relative poverty* in some of them (small towns are way safer). I guess the same happens with Athens.





> As a tourist you'll be an obvious target, so a swedish guy in africa might get robbed cause he attracts atention, as same would happen to a *white, blonde, huge American in Italy * (both extremely developed countries)


what are you talking about :? Italy isn't some underdeveloped country and Rome doesn't have more poverty problems than any other European city. Rome is actually a rather safe city (if you look at the number of murders,assaults,violent robberies...) it has however a pickpocketing problem in tourist areas and on the crowded public transport. Taking a few simple precautions as a tourist is enough to avoid this problem.


.


----------



## TVS (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he meant that ITALY and the US are both WEALTHY and DEVELOPED countries, geddit?

Thing is, there are lots of gypsies in Rome/Italy nowadays, much more than other EU countries...


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

Travel a lot to most of these cities and many of those who are in meetings with me have been robbed in these cities - especially Rio. Myself, only once, this November, mugged at 4 pm, broad daylight by 3 teenage thugs, in Montevideo - supposedly a safer city.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

juanico said:


> I really don't understand that list..
> 
> I can't believe they didn't put *Lima* instead of Buenos Aires, which is far more safer.
> 
> ...



Why does everyone think this? Cape Town has always had a higher crime rate than Joburg. 

http://www.issafrica.org/pubs/CrimeQ/No.13/Matzopoulos.pdf
Page 31: Homocide rates in South Africa's four largest cities (per 100,000)

Cape Town: 66
Durban: 61
Johannesburg: 52
Pretoria/Tshwane: 24

The Cape Town even has a higher number of homocides than Johannesburg despite have a smaller population (2166 vs 2024).
Although now I've gone off topic. This thread is about robbery not murder.


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

^^^^ knew many people who got problems in Jo'burg and Durban, not in Cape Town. The crime rate may be higher there, but the tourists I know met bigger troubles in the first 2 cities. That's it.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

i am also suprised that people think joburg is more dangerous than Cape town because cape town has the bigger crime problem.

same thing with toronto and vancouver. people think toronto is more dangerous when vancouvver has twice the crime rate as toronto.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Bottom line, it's dangerous wherever human beings are to be found!! Man is his only worse enemy.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

^yeah, but amsterdam? it's just not a dangerous city! you won't be mugged there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

My Aunt was mugged in Amsterdam twice!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Though it's not in the list, I'll pick Manila! Alot of my friends in that city has been jacked several times!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

And NY?


----------

